# Keeps pictures of his ex-wife???



## mrsmorehouse (Apr 19, 2011)

While going through the whole hiding porn ordeal with my hubby, I did notice that he still has pictures of him and his ex-wife on his phone in his photo library. These are wedding pictures, honeymoon pictures, a cruise they went on, etc. Nothing graphic in nature, thank goodness, but I think it's kinda weird. I mean, I have a couple pictures of my exhusband, but they were only when he was holding the kids, only a few of them, and they're prints that are kept up in the kids' keepsake box (where I put all of the kids' stuff - report cards, first tooth, first haircut, pictures, school awards, etc). I only keep those pictures because they are pictures of the kids, and I lost all of their baby pictures when my old computer crashed. 

But, my husband has these pictures of his exwife, and I just think it's a little weird. He said that they ended the relationship amicably, and they rarely talk. If something happens to a family member, they may send a note back and forth about it, but it's one note, and it's only been twice: when my hubby had to put his cat of 10 years down a few weeks ago (he got the cat when they were married), and when a family member of hers died. He always wishes her well, he has told her about me, she's been remarried as well, boring stuff, normal stuff that you talk about with an old, distant friend. No biggie, I don't have a problem with that. 

I just don't know. Is it weird to carry it around on your phone? I mean, he has an iPhone, he can pick and choose which albums to sync, because he's left out several albums before. I mean, he has hundreds of pictures of me, and maybe a couple dozen of her, but still... kinda makes me feel like he hasn't quite let her go.... years later. Any thoughts?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

if they are of just her or her and him i dont think he has completely let go yet and it does seem a little creepy.
i know syrum wouldnt like it if i did that and i wouldnt feel real comfortable if she kept pics of her ex.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I think all pictures like that should be given to the children if you have any. He should not be keeping pictures of her on his phone. That is strange.


----------



## alli (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sure he loves you very much this may have been is first true love and for one reason or another it didn't work out. I'm sure he still has some feelings for her but he kneeds to move on and love what is in front of him. It's time to have a calm respectful conversation with him about the pics.


----------

